# Replacing Overdrive Switch



## Alexv2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

The overdrive switch in my 1996 Altima broke down. It doesn't stay pushed in and the O/D light is constantly on. Does anyone know how to change it and what's the best place to get a replacement? Thanks!


----------

